# Possibly breeding this Black Orchid?



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

I do not have any definitive thoughts about breeding at the moment; however, I recently purchased this Halfmoon that may have potential. If I had to guess, I would say that he is in the 3-6 months range and very eagerly makes bubble nests after every water change. I have another Black Orchid HM, but his fins are more rosetail. I just wanted to know if I had any plans for breeding if he is a good choice?(provided I could get a good female) If not, I still love him regardless. :-D Thank you for the feedback.

I'm sorry about the random glare on his face.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Love his coloring! His anal is a bit long but I'm finding that common in HMs. If you find yourself a female to compliment him, and you have your set ups ready and a growout tank I say go for it - plus he is a good age to breed as well.


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree that his anal fin is pretty darn long but the right female should correct that in the fry


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good age, no visible defects, great color... It would be awesome if you breed him to the right female!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I think with the right female, you'd get some nice fry. Love the coloring!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Go for it, once you get a good female you should get some nice offspring.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

The main thing I notice on him is that his first and last tail rays are pretty short making him look like he doesnt have a sharp angle like he should. Not saying to scrap breeding him because of that, just saying find a female that has that sharp edge when she flares to help correct it.
Other than that I think he'd be a good canditade.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely! A female with the sharp edges would compliment him :3 that's the fun with breeding... Getting a great pair to compliment each other and see what the results are (especially with colors)


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback everybody! My only hesitation is that both of my chain Petstores have only CT or VT females. I would prefer to have a HM female if I could...Honestly, the females have been a bit slim. I'm thinking of starting a sorority soon, so perhaps, I will find one when I do that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Check out Aquabid - sure they are more expensive and you have to pay for shipping BUT... Better quality, plus depending on where you are they may be close by anyways.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea I've checked AB, I'm just looking for the right one to pair with him. He's got blue eyes too--not that you can see them in this picture--and I really want to pick a great female. Momma's not supposed to have favorites but.....


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know if this one complements him but just wanted to bring her to your attention since going through all the AB options can be a bit overwhelming ^^;

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1361469608

Hey! I just noticed we are Florida buddies ^^


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> I don't know if this one complements him but just wanted to bring her to your attention since going through all the AB options can be a bit overwhelming ^^;
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1361469608
> 
> Hey! I just noticed we are Florida buddies ^^


Wow she is gorgeous (from a completely I'm-addicted-to-Bettas-and-already-have-7-standpoint.) I have no idea if she would complement him either, but I really do love her. 

And, yes we are. Born and raised here  Although lately I'm not sure I'm still in Florida--on account that it has been FREEZING! Of course, you're further south than I am, but I'm still on the coast.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mal72 said:


> Wow she is gorgeous (from a completely I'm-addicted-to-Bettas-and-already-have-7-standpoint.) I have no idea if she would complement him either, but I really do love her.
> 
> And, yes we are. Born and raised here  Although lately I'm not sure I'm still in Florida--on account that it has been FREEZING! Of course, you're further south than I am, but I'm still on the coast.


Oops, sorry for the temptation lol XD She is rather pricey for a female though, even as pretty as she is :-? I'm also at 7 bettas, and I think this is close to my limit! As a college student there are only so many water changes I can keep up with.

Right?! I've been freezing my butt off but then people from up north laugh at me for complaining :shake:

I was thinking if it is easier for you to have Jesse ship your bettas or to come down to get them... I mean it's like a 4 hour drive to Miami right? I happen to go school like 5 minutes from his house, so for me it has always been cheaper to get my bettas from outside the U.S. since I only pay $3-$4 for handling fees. I've been pretty spoiled thanks to Jesse...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol I'm moving to St. Augustine soon. It's colder here in Indiana! 2F with a wind chill of -14F!

Still, gorgeous female. But, if you decide to go with a CT the you might get some halfsuns. That would look pretty cool with his coloration.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Mal72 said:


> I do not have any definitive thoughts about breeding at the moment; however, I recently purchased this Halfmoon that may have potential. If I had to guess, I would say that he is in the 3-6 months range and very eagerly makes bubble nests after every water change. I have another Black Orchid HM, but his fins are more rosetail. I just wanted to know if I had any plans for breeding if he is a good choice?(provided I could get a good female) If not, I still love him regardless. :-D Thank you for the feedback.
> 
> I'm sorry about the random glare on his face.


EXTREMELY round edges. Should have more branching too. I doubt he even goes to the full spread and if he does he barely makes it. Stair stepping in the dorsal. He should have a broader dorsal, thicker ventrals. He has too much iridescence on him. His caudal is also too small meaning it doesn't along with the dorsal and anal. He anal is too long aswell. It looks like uneven branching and there's a few short rays on the anal aswell.. I would not breed this fish. Wayyy to much work to fix all of the faults. I completely disagree with all. The people who said it can be corrected with the right female. It'd take multiple generations IMO


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Lol I'm moving to St. Augustine soon. It's colder here in Indiana! 2F with a wind chill of -14F!
> 
> Still, gorgeous female. But, if you decide to go with a CT the you might get some halfsuns. That would look pretty cool with his coloration.


 
Ooh awesome! I could definitely show you around. I love it and hopefully you will too! And....it was 40F yesterday, but today it's 68F and sunny. Still considered "cold," but with the sun it is not so bad. haha.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mo said:


> EXTREMELY round edges. Should have more branching too. I doubt he even goes to the full spread and if he does he barely makes it. Stair stepping in the dorsal. He should have a broader dorsal, thicker ventrals. He has too much iridescence on him. His caudal is also too small meaning it doesn't along with the dorsal and anal. He anal is too long aswell. It looks like uneven branching and there's a few short rays on the anal aswell.. I would not breed this fish. Wayyy to much work to fix all of the faults. I completely disagree with all. The people who said it can be corrected with the right female. It'd take multiple generations IMO


It's okay. As I said, I have no immediate plans to breed any of them. If I was, this seemed to be the best candidate. I appreciate the feedback, though!


----------

